# Puppy Cut to resemble an 8 Week Old



## bianx8

I love the look of 2-3 month old maltese puppies--really short ears, fluffy coat all over that's not too long, full and thick around the neck and chest and a fluffy, but not long muzzle. How do I achieve this on an older maltese? I dont like the shaved down looks with long ears. I like them to look rough, but shorter all over (guessing around 1 1/2-2 inches all over the body) and a teddy bear face with short ears, but not a bob. Does any one have any details? I'm hoping to be a maltese owner one day and i know i'll be keeping mine in a puppy cut ALWAYS but this is the look i like. Can it be achieved in an older maltese or does the coat change so it doesnt ever fall that way again? Help!


----------



## Canada

Hi! I think it's doable for sure!
One reason so many of our Malt's have the short body, long ears & tail
is that it's a personal preferrance and that often they are cut like this after having longish hair. We get emotionally attached to the tail.  And the ears, sort of feels like hair on a human...if that makes any sense at all. And we know that the ears seem to take awhile to grow and we know we can always cut them if we tire of them, or if they get in the water dish constantly.

I have had a ton of diffirent styles on my babies from long and shaggy year old, to lion cut, to lamb cut to attempted Korean cut, etc. The list is only limited by your imagination. Maybe you'd enjoy grooming your Malt yourself if you are keen on styles. I love to play with their styles. I am not great but I am not terrible.

As for a puppy cut, I think if you said to a groomer "I want a puppy cut" you would get a uniformally very short cut all over. Which isn't what you want. But the way you describe it is perfect: actual puppy style, way shorter on ears, leave some scruff around the neck, uneven, a bit choppy. So not the finishing blades and some hand scissoring would do it. Also you could blow dry it to fluff up. I think it also depends on your future dog's hair. A cottony coat might actually be a blessing in this instance.

Part of what makes young pups so appealling is just their demeanor, akward and energetic. Maybe it's not even the hair cut that's only drawing you in, but the tenderness they give off. As for the shorter muzzle and the hair, it's also the length of the actual muzzle that changes (lengthens) as the pup mature. Allthough you can keep the muzzle hair long and shaped outward to give the shorter appearance.


----------



## Cosy

Using clippers with a 1 1/2 inch comb attachment will cut the hair that length. Some scissor trimming is necessary on the face and feet though. It's difficult to get that exact look since the puppy hair is being cut off and those ends of the puppy coat are a bit different texture than the new growth. Groomers can come close though. Just take pics and write your description in detail as well as tell the groomer. I'd stay and watch.


----------



## Johita

I've always asked the groomer to leave Aolani's hair about 2" long. This week though HE will get cut shorter because of some pictures I need to take soon and he will get a shorter beard too -I may give him a shorter face all around this time like the cut he got when he was about 6 months- see below - face short, body 2":


----------



## Canada

Johita said:


> I've always asked the groomer to leave Aolani's hair about 2" long. This week though HE will get cut shorter because of some pictures I need to take soon and he will get a shorter beard too -I may give him a shorter face all around this time like the cut he got when he was about 6 months- see below - face short, body 2":


Aolani looks adorable! And he does look like a puppy! :wub:


----------



## bianx8

Thanks for these suggestions! And please, keep em coming! I will definitely try doing it myself as I'm so finicky with my dogs looks. Pls tell me which clippers and blades will give me such lengths? I love Aolanis look! It does closely resemble what i want but I would make the neck scruffier and body a bit longer and fluffier. Head is perfect! He's gorgeous! Where is he from?


----------



## bianx8

Is there a clipper blade that leaves 2 inches all over? And btw I was talking about the shot of Aolanis by the window.


----------



## Cosy

I use Oster clippers which last a lifetime and pay for themselves in a couple of groomings. I don't know of a blade that cuts at 2 inches but there are comb attachments for it that will do that. Good for you learning to do it yourself. 
I think it's the best and safest way!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i think what you mean is the same way i have dolce .. he looks fluffy but short but not too short n his ears are short , i actually shaved him myself n it was really short , and now hes fluffy n he looks like a puppy .. im going to cut him a bit shorter soon cause he has matts.. i love that puppy look

ok i found a pic , please excuse his scruffiness , i hadnt brushed him lol


----------



## bianx8

Yup, that's it! That's my favorite look for a puppy cut on a maltese! But brushed and fluffed up on top of it


----------



## Wheatenbrat

Jill, that picture of Aolani is the one I brought with me when I got Boo cut last week! I LOVE that picture of him- so cute!!!!


----------



## Wheatenbrat

Liza, That is an adorable picture of Dolce!!!! I had never seen that one before and I don't think I've seen a picture with his entire body - he is so cute!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita

Wheatenbrat said:


> Jill, that picture of Aolani is the one I brought with me when I got Boo cut last week! I LOVE that picture of him- so cute!!!!


How ironic! I was going to take your pic of your Boo (as well as this pic of Aolani) with me this Friday to the groomers as a reference.


----------



## Wheatenbrat

I just remembered someone asked for a closer up picture of his face - I tried to enlarge the one from that picture - I THINK it was you??? LOL Sorry again for the messy chin - now it's even more noticeable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thank u guys ! he definitely needs a grooming lol .. those pics of aolani and boo , those r my fav cuts for the boys , i call it boyish puupy cut .. lol cause they look so masculine n cute !!!


----------



## Katkoota

the hair cut you are describing is one of my fave on malts  :wub:

and I find Aolani sporting it perfectly in the bellow photo ^_^



Johita said:


> I've always asked the groomer to leave Aolani's hair about 2" long. This week though HE will get cut shorter because of some pictures I need to take soon and he will get a shorter beard too -I may give him a shorter face all around this time like the cut he got when he was about 6 months- see below - face short, body 2":


awwh Aolani, you are SUPER CUTE :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

Dolce and Boo - I love your cuts too :wub: :wub:

you can't go wrong with a maltese  cute on whatever hair style you give ^_^


----------



## Chalex

I like that look too and It's easy to maintain. When I clip Preston myself I use a 3F on the body going in the direction of fur growth. This cuts it about 3/4" but it looks puppy fluffy within two weeks. If I cut him 2" I'd be cutting it again too soon. 

Oh, and I have have had Oster A5 clippers for 14 years. When I got Preston the casing had cracked (I dropped them) so I sent them to Oster along with my blades and they replaced the housing, sharpened all of my blades, and basically made it like new for about $60.


----------



## Winkster

I like the same puppy look for my little guy but the groomers always seem to leave the ears too long


----------



## Chalex

Today I took Preston to a new groomer (new for him, old for me) and showed her Aolani and Boo's pictures. Here's what I got:


----------



## Canada

Chalex said:


> Today I took Preston to a new groomer (new for him, old for me) and showed her Aolani and Boo's pictures. Here's what I got:


Awe! Very cute! :wub: Preston looks so puppyish! 
I like the bandana, too.


----------



## Wheatenbrat

Preston looks adorable! I love his cut! That is definitely how I'll be keeping Boo for quite a while I think...I'm loving seeing so many adorable boy cuts - when I first joined SM it seemed there were a lot more pictures of the beautiful girls with their fancy topknots!


----------



## Johita

Winkster said:


> I like the same puppy look for my little guy but the groomers always seem to leave the ears too long


 
Awww, I think your little guy sports his cut very nicely and I like the ears long too. Maybe your groomer is used to getting bob requests for malts. I usually leave both pictures and written instructions for my groomers since I don't always get the same cut for Aolani. Your baby kind of reminds me of Dolce too - soooo cute!


----------



## Johita

Chalex said:


> Today I took Preston to a new groomer (new for him, old for me) and showed her Aolani and Boo's pictures. Here's what I got:


 
Awwwww he looks like a baby - wook at dat wittle face! And he looks so tiny - how much does he weigh? I think the groomer did a fabulous job, but how do you feel about it?


----------



## silverhaven

Chalex said:


> Today I took Preston to a new groomer (new for him, old for me) and showed her Aolani and Boo's pictures. Here's what I got:


Really cute!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i love it , how cute , and yeah he kinda looks like my guy lol , im loving all these boy cuts too ! !


Johita said:


> Awww, I think your little guy sports his cut very nicely and I like the ears long too. Maybe your groomer is used to getting bob requests for malts. I usually leave both pictures and written instructions for my groomers since I don't always get the same cut for Aolani. Your baby kind of reminds me of Dolce too - soooo cute!


----------



## Rihanna

I have just given my guy his summer cut but left his ears long. I'd love to trim them up like in these pictures. If you did it yourself, how did you do it? Also what is the best way to trim the top of the head and the face so it doesn't look choppy? Thanks!


----------



## Chalex

Thanks for the nice comments! I think I like the haircut but I love a fuller muzzle (but then he can't see). I might want the ears a touch longer but they'll grow. 

Preston looks very small but he weighs just under 7 pounds. He's a muscular guy. 

Funny story - When I went to the groomer to pick up my dogs a man was just getting his dog - a maltese. I thought it was Preston! It looked so much like him and I had to ask before he left the shop with MY DOG. The groomer assured me the one he just handed over was a female and mine was still male. He brought out Preston and they were carbon copies (same haircut, same blue scarf, etc - but the other one had longer ears.


----------



## Johita

Aolani got another cut today and I figured I'd share in case anyone wants to reference it. I feel like the groomer could have gone shorter on the beard, but hopefully we get some good pics with this new 'do.


----------



## Chalex

Aolani looks so handsome!!! You can always go shorter on the beard next time but I think he looks great


----------



## Katkoota

awwwwh Winky, Preston and Aolani :wub: :wub: :wub: loving those cuts!


----------



## bianx8

Im loving all these boy cuts! I still dont have my own malt but my brother has his boy who I think I'll experiment with  Great to have these references to show the groomers. I will look into the Oster clippers and the attachment combs. Thanks for all the wonderful pics guys!!


----------

